# I just saw TomCayman on TV!



## KristinB (Apr 19, 2006)

While we're on Grand Cayman, we like to watch the local news program each morning.  Well, today TomCayman appeared and was providing information about a local group of angel investors who are trying to help small businesses get started in Cayman.  He was very well spoken (no surprise there) and seemed very comfortable in front of the camera.  I'm guessing this wasn't his first time on TV...


----------



## rusty (Apr 20, 2006)

are you still on GC ?


----------



## KristinB (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, we don't leave until the 28th.  How was the Westin?


----------



## TomCayman (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, but I have a face for radio


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 24, 2006)

TomCayman said:
			
		

> Yes, but I have a face for radio



That is not true Tom, you take a nice picture.  ( Tom's picture   )

But you do look a lot like that guy from Walmart.


----------

